# DIY bow holder mini version



## Capt.Chris (Dec 26, 2010)

wanted a smaller version of the other PVC bow holders on here so I made this:


----------



## Natedawg4081 (Dec 24, 2010)

Now I like that one. Would be a great 4-H project as well.


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

Best one so far its not so big!!


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

that looks great


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

Awesome looking and quite functional!


----------



## ArcherAlii (Nov 6, 2007)

Shhweeet!


----------



## WooleyBooger (Aug 24, 2009)

What size pipe did you use?


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Now thats using your noggin! Great piece of work! I like it real easy to cart around.

Hutch


----------



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

can you give a material list and some dimentions to build this


----------



## In-Hoc (Aug 20, 2005)

donn92 said:


> can you give a material list and some dimentions to build this


x 2


----------



## Capt.Chris (Dec 26, 2010)

Just off the top of my head:

1-10ft. 1" pvc
6-1" 90 elbows
3-1" T's
1-3" pipe (arrow holder) 2ft. or so
1-3" T reducer to 2" + 2" to 1" reducer
1-3" to 2" reducer + 2" to 1" reducer (base of 3" arrow holder)

Overall stand is about 8" wide and stands 24 1/2" inches tall. Painted flat black

Can't take credit for inventing this, saw it some where on the net. Hope this helps, post them after you build them.


----------



## Capt.Chris (Dec 26, 2010)

dimentions will depend on your bow


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

Pretty cool thanks.:smile:


----------



## reve1ati0n (Sep 9, 2013)

I wanted to thank you for the design and photo. i made mine today was great but ended up costing abit.... i'm in Australia and the parts cost more than what i expected, total cost was around 50-60 dollars also had to stuff around abit with measurements due to different sizes in Australia.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice work guys!!


----------

